
What social media users want - noemit
http://www.noemi.ro/kids-are-going-to-extreme-lengths-to-reclaim-the-power-of-the-internet/
======
cdr2020
I feel you. I think 1990's was the time for forums and yahoo chat, where you
could be anonymous, and find people like you. But with today's social networks
in place, the makeshift internet has lost popularity, even among teens with a
tough "real life".

Your piece is spot-on to show how deep today's social platform's tracking
systems are. Facebook's array of products know who you are.

Still, there's reddit, with it's 100% anonymity, but with a distinct downside
that it's made public, for anyone in the world to access, or for any redditor
to check your full history — which can lead to undesired consequences for the
online life you've built for yourself.

~~~
noemit
Yeah, I like reddit, but I do feel like if I post too long on one account
people can start to figure out who I am. I always think about what people
could google search to find things about me, since I myself cyberstalk others
pretty well.

